# 2x72 / Long Time!



## Seffers93 (Mar 11, 2021)

Hello everyone!
I’ve been out of the game for a while due to personal reasons and also very cold Midwest temps and an unheated shop. But I’m back in business and the weather is much nicer so it’s time to get grinding! I have 12 profiles of AEB-L that I just got back from heat treat. Half Nakiris and half Gyutos. And lots of awesome handle material!
I’ve been working with a modified 2x42 as a beginner but I feel that it’s finally time for an upgrade and I’m looking for suggestions on 2x72s. Other posts suggesting belt grinders I’ve found seem a little old so I figured it wouldn’t hurt to ask for 2021 updates.

I was wanting an AmeriBrade but their wait time right now is about 8 weeks and I’m somewhat impatient. Is there anything else with tilting and variable speed motor that I can get for under $2,000? Or should I just suck it up and wait the two months?

Thanks in advance. Can’t wait to get grinding again!


----------



## Bensbites (Mar 11, 2021)

I built a revolution 2x72 from HouseMade.us. I would say it’s worth doing even if you have to buy a welder from HF. 
I have heard OBM CS and QC has declined over the years.


----------



## Seffers93 (Mar 11, 2021)

Bensbites said:


> I built a revolution 2x72 from HouseMade.us. I would say it’s worth doing even if you have to buy a welder from HF.
> I have heard OBM CS and QC has declined over the years.



Good to know. I’ll look into that. Good excuse to go ahead and get a welder too. I was planning on getting one with a hydraulic press at some point to try some San mai and Damascus billets.


----------



## Bensbites (Mar 12, 2021)

Seffers93 said:


> Good to know. I’ll look into that. Good excuse to go ahead and get a welder too. I was planning on getting one with a hydraulic press at some point to try some San mai and Damascus billets.


The press is on my bucket list too. It’s position on the list, changes on a whim. Some people buy pre made, others modify a log splitter.


----------

